# Continuous Playback of Recorded Shows



## Tomar (Jun 2, 2007)

Hello

I have a couple of HR2x DVRs and I want to know if there is a way to play recorded content continuously. This would be analogous to setting up a playlist or queue containing the shows I want to watch and it would play them one after the other. 

Thanks


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

When you go to play back just hit the play button on the closed folder of the show and it will start from the oldest show in the folder. if your on local recordings (non mrv) it may save your progress in the folder allowing you to pick up where you left off from a previous folder play.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

You can play all the episodes of a recurring recording by hitting 'play' after you highlight the bunch of shows after hitting 'list'.

One minor gripe:

DirecTV thoughtfully automatically pads your recordings a bit and when you do this playing of several shows at once, it takes more than 30 minutes to play a 30 minute show, so you don't stay 'synced' to the clock if you start at the top of the hour, for instance.

You'll watch the first minute of a following show, and then it will snag the next show in the list. Can be a tad annoying.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

when the show gets to the end, skip to end and it flips to next show much faster


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

LOL, I set this up for my elderly parents, and we don't let them touch the remote. As soon as they do, they mess up the TV and then they call me.

They also love to flip channels 2 or 3 minutes before the hour, see nothing but commercials, and then complain there is nothing on.

Auto-tune on DISH has been a blessing . . .


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

So is it a tad annoying for you or your parents since you don't let them touch the remote anyway? I guess I dont see the problem, especially if a show is running a little behind or ahead because its not always the case you can set your clock by show start and stop times....the whole reason for the padding


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

If I spool off four episodes of Wheel of Fortune, they want to see how the last one ended (not that they will remember in an hour) and they don't like missing the beginning of whatever show follows. Having a stack of playbacks run long is as I noted a 'tad' (a small bit, minor, etc) annoying.

Not like major annoying when DirecTV got over $600 bucks ahead on autopay. EEEK!!


:eek2:


Anyone want to take them for a week or two, let me know, I need a break. Disclaimer: they are both somewhat deaf, and mumble. You can figure out what fun that is . . . 

:coffee


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

gov said:


> If I spool off four episodes of Wheel of Fortune, they want to see how the last one ended (not that they will remember in an hour) and they don't like missing the beginning of whatever show follows. Having a stack of playbacks run long is as I noted a 'tad' (a small bit, minor, etc) annoying.


Perhaps you can stack some manually recorded shows into a folder that are trimmed to perfection?!


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

In my experience with HR20's, this is not reliable. Maybe 2 1/2 sows will play, maybe 4 or 5. Most of the time it quits before it gets through the entire folder.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

TomCat said:


> In my experience with HR20's, this is not reliable. Maybe 2 1/2 sows will play, maybe 4 or 5. Most of the time it quits before it gets through the entire folder.


I wasn't talking about porcine shows!!

And folders could be limited to 4 or 5


----------



## Tomar (Jun 2, 2007)

I never thought to press play when the folder is selected in list view. I'll have to give this a try but this would only work if it is the same show with different episodes. I was hoping to play different shows continuously. 

Gov - how do you highlight a bunch of shows? Is this different from highlighting the show folder or the same thing?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

TomCat said:


> In my experience with HR20's, this is not reliable. Maybe 2 1/2 sows will play, maybe 4 or 5. Most of the time it quits before it gets through the entire folder.


Every HR I have ever had will play everything thats in the folder, including my hr20s. Ive had over 20 in some, I ran out of time, and it never stopped working for me. I wonder whats different.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Tomar said:


> I never thought to press play when the folder is selected in list view. I'll have to give this a try but this would only work if it is the same show with different episodes. I was hoping to play different shows continuously.
> 
> Gov - how do you highlight a bunch of shows? Is this different from highlighting the show folder or the same thing?


Well you could if you do some sort of auto search record


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Well you could if you do some sort of auto search record


but those won't fall into a folder. or would they?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yes they will. If you do one auto recor search, boolen or not, they all fall into one folder. SO if you did a search that caught all things with tom hanks in it, they would all be in one folder. Same if you created a boolean search that caught all csi, criminal minds, good wife shows, they would all land in the same folder.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

TomCat said:


> In my experience with HR20's, this is not reliable. Maybe 2 1/2 sows will play, maybe 4 or 5. Most of the time it quits before it gets through the entire folder.


I dont think that is typical....mine has never stopped while playing back a folder of shows, until it gets to the end of the last one. I do this quite frequently.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Me too. It has always been from one of two HR20s. That I am the only one with this problem is surprising.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Me too. It has always been from one of two HR20s. That I am the only one with this problem is surprising.


You run your system through your home Ethernet network rather than supported deca though right?


----------

